# Flughörnchen



## jeipack (4. August 2014)

Hey
Da ich ja immer noch auf der Suche nach meinem Flughörnchen Bild bin, will ich hier mal das Game vorstellen an welchem ich gerade arbeite, vielleicht findet sich ja so jemand der Lust hat mir das Flughörnchen zu zeichnen 

Es ist nichts besonderes, nur ein kleiner Sidescroller welchen ich mit Unity3D erstelle:






Der Spieler (das weisse Dreieck) soll irgendwann zu einem Flughörnchen werden und das ganze will ich dann als Game für Smartphones veröffentlichen.
Sollte also jemand Interesse haben das Flughörnchen für mich zu designen darf er sich gerne melden 

Reinschnuppern kann man hier: (Braucht das Unity WebPlugin)
http://server46.cyon.ch/~nelbartl/plane/


Leider bin ich im designen und zeichnen nicht so gut, was aber gerade bei so kleinen Games echt von Vorteil wäre...


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass es deswegen schwer ist sowas zu zeichnen, weil nur wenige wissen, wie ein Flughörnchen von der Seite aussieht. Und wenn es völlig in der Seitenansicht ist, ist es auch schwer, die Grafik als Flughörnchen erkennbar zu machen.

Vielleicht wäre es geschickter, sich ein anderes Tier auszusuchen?


----------



## jeipack (4. August 2014)

Hey ComFreek
Ein anderes Tier habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ich will das es gleitet, nicht das es fliegt und da wird die Auswahl schon schwerer  hast du eine Idee?

Via google habe ich das gefunden:




so könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen, vielleicht nicht ganz so glücklich ^^



Updates:
Menu verschönert:






Spinne bewegt sich jetzt:






Play at: http://server46.cyon.ch/~nelbartl/plane/

Noch eine Frage, nerven euch die Zwischenräume zwischen den Holzstämmen beim spielen?


----------



## jeipack (4. August 2014)

Behind the Scene:


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2014)

Das Bild, das du via Google gefunden, zeigt das Flughörnchen auch nicht perfekt seitlich, sondern eher schräg. Dann kann man (!= ich, bin kein Designer) sowas durchaus erkennbar hinbekommen 

Nein, die Zwischenräume sind in Ordnung.

Zwei Vorschläge:

- Beim Startmenü die Transparenz des Startmenüs runtersetzen. Es ist momentan etwas schlecht erkennbar.
- Wie wäre es, wenn man die Spinnenfäden durchschneiden könnte, wenn man oberhalb der Spinne hindurchfliegt.


----------



## jeipack (4. August 2014)

> Wie wäre es, wenn man die Spinnenfäden durchschneiden könnte, wenn man oberhalb der Spinne hindurchfliegt.
Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal austesten, geile Idee 

> Beim Startmenü die Transparenz des Startmenüs runtersetzen. Es ist momentan etwas schlecht erkennbar.
Wie meinst du das genau? Der Start Button ist doch gut erkennbar? Auch wenn ich den austauschen muss weil er überhaupt nicht zum Design passt. 
Nur der Highscore ist manchmal nicht gut erkennbar


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2014)

Gut erkennbar? Na gut, aber meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall nicht herausstechend, so wie ein Play-Button sein sollte. Wenn ich ein Videospiel starte, dann will ich als allererstes spielen.

Programmierst du die Logik mit C# oder Unitys JavaScript-Dialekt?


----------



## jeipack (4. August 2014)

Ja, also der Playbutton muss eh noch überarbeitet werden  
Jetzt mit C#. Dachte anfangs, weil ich Javascript ja recht gut kann bleib ich gleich dabei, aber C# ist irgendwie angenehmer.

Deine Spinnenidee habe ich gleich mal rudimentär umgesetzt  Rudimentär weil der Spinnenfaden eben zum Spinnenimage gehört und ich ihn so erstmal nicht durchschneiden kann, sondern nur das ganze Image runterfallen lassen kann.
Und nur mal zum Test habe ich jetzt auch das bisschen abgeänderte aber geklaute Flughörnchen drin:
http://server46.cyon.ch/~nelbartl/plane/


----------



## ComFreek (5. August 2014)

Funktioniert für den Anfang doch schon mal gut!


----------



## jeipack (5. August 2014)

Eigentlich war das ganze nur als kleines Testgame gedacht.
Es ging darum die Baumstämme die von oben und unten kommen dynamisch zu erstellen. Diese werden so erstellt, dass sie mit jeder Kameraauflösung / Ausrichtung richtig platziert werden und danach immer weiter ins Zentrum kommen, ausserdem werden sie mit einem Zufallsfaktor nach oben oder unten verschoben.
Danach packte mich doch der Ehrgeiz und so habe ich dann noch den parallaxartigen Hintergrund hinzugefügt, die Spinnen, schönere Baumstämme, Titelscreen. Halt einfach das ganze Game ein bisschen aufpoliert. Will das Game nun soweit bringen, dass ich es im Google Playstore publishen kann und nimmt mich echt wunder ob es dann auch den ein oder anderen Download gibt 

Hier mal ein aktueller Screenshot: (Habe den Kameraausschnitt zum obigen Screenshot übrigens vergrössert, finde so sieht es viel besser aus.




Das Flughörnchen, so wie es jetzt ist, finde ich passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest des Games. Denke nur schon alleine von den Farben passt es nicht, aber auch von der Form her.
Da Grafiken doch sehr wichtig sind für solche Games habe ich mir nun zum Ziel gesetzt im Zeichnen etwas besser zu werden und für das nächste Game möglichst einfache Grafiken zu verwenden 
(Habe jetzt etwa 10 Links zu Inkscape und GIMP Tutorials, mal schauen wann ich dafür Zeit finde..)

Für die Kollisionen arbeite ich mit Polygonen, hier mal ein Bild davon (Dem Flughörnchen ist übrigens immer noch das Dreieck vom vorherigen Spieler hinterlegt)





Zum Game selber, es fehlt noch etwas am Spielspass. Gedacht ist, dass es ein kleines Game wird mit 2 bis 3minuten Spielzeit. Also für zwischendurch im Bus oder auf dem Klo ^^ Und dass man immer wieder versucht seinen Rekord zu toppen.
Da die Baumstämme immer näher kommen, sprich das Spielfeld immer enger wird habe ich mir überlegt, dass es danach zum Beispiel wieder breiter werden könnte, dafür aber mit viel mehr Spinnen oder noch anderen gefährlichen Objekten.

Ich habe hier mal einen Build gemacht, bei dem der Steigungsfaktor für die Baumstämme etwa 3mal so hoch ist (Sprich der "Tunnel" durch den man fliegt wird steiler):
http://server46.cyon.ch/~nelbartl/plane/1/
Mir gefällts so besser, was sagst du/ihr dazu?


Übrigens denke ich schon an ne Fortsetzung, das nächste Game wird dann The Fighting Squirrel heissen und kann mit Nüssen schiessen ^^


----------



## ComFreek (5. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe erst jetzt bemerkt, dass die Bäume überhaupt verändert werden. Trotzdem wirkt es für mich zu repetitiv, ich will mal Abwechslung haben.

In welcher Auflösung zeichnest du die Grafiken eigentlich? In ferner Zukunft will ich mich auch etwas in Unity austoben 

Die Idee mit der Nusswaffe finde ich gut.


----------



## jeipack (5. August 2014)

Hey ComFreek
An dieser Stelle auch mal ein Danke für dein Interesse, trotzdem es viel zu repetitiv ist 

Unity ist echt toll, ich hab vor langer Zeit mal ein kleines Game mit Java (Java2D) gemacht und hatte da an die 20 Klassen. Habe dann mehr oder weniger das gleiche in Unity nachgebaut und brauchte genau 2 Klassen und etwa 10% des Codes 

Und zu den Grafiken.. Ich zeichne (noch?) nicht so wirklich. Die Spinne habe ich aus 3 verschiedenen Spinnen zusammengebastelt, den Hintergrund habe ich von opengameart.org und der Baumstamm war mal ein ein Foto eines echten Baumstammes dass ich einfach bisschen bearbeitet habe.
Ich habe mich zwar heute nochmals daran versucht ein zweites Hinderniss zu zeichnen - eine Schlange, wie Schwer kann dass denn schon sein? - die Ergebnisse sind echt nicht sehenswert :/ Auch nach dem ich ein paar How To Draw A Snake Tutorials angeschaut habe war ich nicht wirklich schlauer - die meisten waren halt eher so Comicartig mit nem blöden Smile im Gesicht ;(

Das nächste Game wird entweder zusammen mit einem Artist gemacht oder, was realistischer ist, es besteht vorwiegend aus einfachen geometrischen Figuren


----------



## ComFreek (5. August 2014)

Unity hat eben alles inklusive.
Du hast mich motiviert, auch einmal zu testen, ob man (oder wohl eher ich) eine Schlange innerhalb von 5 Minuten hinbekommen kann 
Mein Ergebnis mit Inkscape:


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass diese kleine Schlange schon ein Krampf war, denn meine Maus hat einen Hardware-Defekt: sie klickt etwa bei jedem 3. Klick doppelt. Sprich ich musste die Pfade mehrmals neuerstellen, weil ich die immer nur zur Hälfte hinbekommen hatte 

Hast du schon mal im Unity Asset Store nach Grafiken für dich geschaut?


----------



## jeipack (6. August 2014)

Awesome! 

Wenn ich sie nur schon anschaue höre ich wie sie zischt ;D


----------



## seyjo (7. August 2014)

cooles Game - das Flughörnchen könnte schwer werden - ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, wie es aussehen sollte, denn die Holzstämme sind schon sehr realitätsnah - die Spinne ebenfalls, dazu der wenig "kindlich/sweety" bg - so müsste das Flughörnchen schon sehr "real" aussehen - sowas grafisch darzustellen ist schon sehr schwer - besonders wenn man es noch dazu animieren möchte.

Ich habe die Erfahrung bisher gemacht, dass aufwendige Grafiken einfach zu zeitintensiv sind - schau dir mal alle Games in Store an, kaum eines ist mega aufwändig (3d ausgenommen)

übrigens - die Holzstämme haben einen perspektivischen Fehler - sie sind zu gerade nach unten hin, als dass die schiefe Sicht oben passen würde.

Wenn ich dieses Game als Konzept hätte würde ich spontan folgende Ideen haben:

Spieleumgebung würde eine Ortschaft/Nachbarschaft sein, mit Gärten, Häuser und paar Bäumen.
Untere Abgrenzung ein ewig langer Gartenzaun, obere Abgrenzung die Verbindungskabel von Strommast zu Strommast.
Hindernisse wären:
-entgegenkommende Vögel
-Briefkästen
-Bäume
-Flugzeuge(?)

Als PowerUps:
-Wolkenringe - fliegt man hindurch ist man einen ticken schneller, oder
-Wolken, fliegt man drauf bekommt man nen Push/jump

Missionen:
-da Endless - geht es ewig, doch auf dem Weg kann man kleine Eicheln einsammeln.

Mal so unter uns, ich habe nach etwa nem Monat immer noch nicht genug Erfahrung um das zu programmieren, was ich gerne hätte - kleinere Dinge gehen, doch wenn es kompliziert wird, wirds schwierig... du hast aber scheinbar etwas mehr Plan von dem Getippe - lust auf ne Kooperation?
- siehe Referenzen den Beitrag hier unter deinem, kann zu 90% alles realisieren an Grafiken was ich mir auch vorstellen kann (außer 3D) dazu sind Animationen(Laufanimationen, Bewegungsanimationen, Effektanimationen) kein Problem.


----------



## jeipack (8. August 2014)

Hey seyjo
Schön dich hier in meinem Thread begrüssen zu dürfen 
Ich hab ein Bild auf reddit bekommen: http://imgur.com/jZY01rK, und finde es sieht echt gut aus, nur ist es halt kein Flughörnchen und erinnert mich mehr an eine Fledermaus. Vielleicht werde ich mal ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen und mir was zeichnen lassen. Bis dahin wird dieses Projekt halt eher auf Eis liegen.

Und zu den Vorschlägen, ich habe mir auch schon überlegt viel mehr einzubauen. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht der Sinn des Spiels. Es soll darum gehen das Hörnchen durch ein Labyrinth zu navigieren und habe auch schon eine Idee wie ich das etwas besser hinbringen kann.

Wie hast du dich denn ins programmieren eingearbeitet? Da ich halt schon einige Jahre auch Hauptberuflich als Programmierer tätig war, ist das für mich wirklich nicht so eine grosse Sache. Ich musste mich vor allem in die Unity API einarbeiten und Gamedesign allgemein. Im Netz findet man aber jedemenge Tutorials die auch recht gut sind 

Kooperation klingt gut  Allerdings ist schon ein neues, etwas grösseres Projekt in der Pipeline wo ich dann auch mit einem 3D Artist zusammen arbeite. Deshalb werde ich vorerst eher keine Zeit haben, aber lass uns dass noch ein bisschen ausführlicher per PM diskutieren!


----------



## jeipack (19. August 2014)

Ich konnte es doch nicht ganz lassen und habe wieder etwas daran gearbeitet.
Nun gibt es Hindernisse denen man ausweichen muss sowie neue Sprites für den Player. Das Game muss ich dann wohl doch umtaufen 
Die Spinne hat auch keinen wirklichen Wert mehr, weiss nicht ob die noch auf den Startbildschirm soll, oder ob ich sie gar ganz aus dem Spiel nehme.

Auf jeden Fall geht das Spiel jetzt etwas mehr in Richtung "Hindernis-Ausweich-SideScroller".

http://server46.cyon.ch/~nelbartl/plane/


----------



## ComFreek (19. August 2014)

"Die fliegende Eule" 

Hast du über eine Animation beim Tod (der Eule) nachgedacht?


----------



## jeipack (19. August 2014)

Hmm ne noch nicht wirklich. Hätte da zB ein Sprite wo die Eule die Flügel hängen lässt: http://snag.gy/pPhbq.jpg

Vielleicht sowas?

----
Edit, habs schnell eingebaut. Ist nicht gerade der Hammer. Ich denke ich mache einfach einen grossen "YOU ARE DEAD" Screen


----------



## seyjo (20. August 2014)

Lass sie schnell weckkreisend verechwinden?!
Die Eule gefällt mir sehr viel besser als das Hörnchen


----------



## FArtz (25. August 2014)

Das erinnert mich grad voll an Flappybird xD
Du solltest vllt nur noch eine Schwierigkeits intelligenz einbauen weil http://prntscr.com/4ga540 und so 

EDIT: Mein Highscore ist 1607 xD

EDIT: Du kannst es ja auch immer etwas schneller werden lassen


----------



## jeipack (27. August 2014)

FArtz also das wäre machbar gewesen ;p (Steiler anfliegen)

Das Game hat jetzt einen neuen ganz originellen Titel.. und nen Gameover Screen.

Ich habe hier mal eine Version mit weniger Hindernissen, schnellerem Turnspeed und grösserem Steilflug:
http://server46.cyon.ch/~nelbartl/plane/

Ich will eigentlich 3000 Score erreichen aber bei so 2000-2500 sterbe ich immer


----------

